# seal for mini Heiki rooflight



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

My motorvan has a mini Heiki rooflight which only has 50% of the edge provided with a rubber seal - I assume in order to enhance ventilation.

I live in the North of Scotland and the gap is exactly what our midges need to gain access and eat us!

It also causes the blind to rattle at night whenever there is even a light wind.

Has anyone an idea of where I can get a complete rubber seal?

I've tried local agents without success and have written to Dometic who have not bothered to answer me.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi jlough, You do NOT want to seal this up as it is part of the necessary ventilation to keep you alive. It also helps to reduce condensation. If you seal it up & then take your van for an annual check the operative is within his rights to condemn the gas system due to reduced ventilation. You will Never stop the highland midge getting in (They'll Just bore a hole on the side of the van if you dont leave the door open for them). Steve


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi Sergeant,

I've looked at that point - the heater is a completely sealed one with all combustion gases fed directly to an external balanced flue, so there is no requirement for ventilation for the burner. The need for high and low level ventilation for the van is well provided - there is a "mushroom" ventilator within a foot of the heiki which provides a good two square inches of ventilation - which is well screened for insects.

So there is no need for the Heiki to have any ventilation.

Problem is finding a source of the seal rubbers.

Has anyone any ideas?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Heki*

Hi

I quite agree with you on this - but I have two mini hekis so two blinds that rattle!

I guessed it was a safety thing so just left it. However, if you close the night blind to within just a centimetre of being fully closed, and then pull the fly screen bling across (joining the two together) - it does not rattle.

I also have 2 mushroom things so am puzzled how much fresh air Swift think I need!

Russell


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes I can stop the wind rattles that way also but my big problem is our Scottish MIDGES - the gap lets them in to eat me overnight - I look a mass of red blotches each morning !


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, the ventilation requirements are set by various factors & multiplied by the number of berths in the vehicle. If you seal up any of the necessary ventilation then your use of the gas appliances become unlawful & possibly unsafe. When i carry out gas checks on vehicles my legal obligation is to ensure the ventilation meets the legal requirements, if it doesnt then i either remove the obstructiond & explain to the customer exactly why or failing that i have no choice but to declare the gas system unsafe for use, apply warning labels & depending on the severity of the problem report it to The Health & Safety Executive for possible prosecution. I will not jeopardise my certification because the vehicle owner doesnt like legislation designed to keep him & his family safe & healthy,Steve


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

I can fully understand your logic, however 

"report it to The Health & Safety Executive for possible prosecution"

Are you sure?


----------



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

The mini Heki is sold with and without permanent ventilation, so the seal should be available.

I don't know what the profile of the trim looks like, but have a look at http://www.woolies-trim.co.uk/c-322-extrusion.aspx and see if they have it...

Pete


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Shortcircuit, Yes i am sure, the legislation is very similar to domestic gas situations. If I didnt know the legislation I wouldnt be a certified & qualified LPG technician trained for motorcaravan & caravan gas systems & I can assure you I am, Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Midges*



jlough said:


> Yes I can stop the wind rattles that way also but my big problem is our Scottish MIDGES - the gap lets them in to eat me overnight - I look a mass of red blotches each morning !


Hi

Do you also have the fly screen or are the midges small enough to fit through?

I share your frustration with the problem, but maybe looking for a midge killer might be an answer. I have a yellow sticky thing outside the van - the flies and midges are attracted to it - land on it and are stuck like XXXX to a blanket!

Russell


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Sergeant 
Please do not misunderstand me as I understand what you are saying. I am not convinced you have the degree of authority you consider you have.

As I understand the position I can install a gas boiler in my own home with no problems. The difficulty would come when I sell the house when it would require to be inspected. If it was not up to standard then an approved person like yourself would require to replumb etc.

If however I was renting the house out then I would not be able to do any work.

I cannot accept that any sub-standard work would involve a H&S involvement. If you consider the millions of central heating systems that are not properly maintained, then the H&SE would be full time in court for a breach of safety standards

Please again understand I do appreciate what you say and like the electrical field find that there are great difficulties in enforcing standards


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I don't want to be a spoilsport but you cannot install your own boiler unless qualified????????
try some self adesive spongy draft excluder??????
cheers terry


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Maddie 
Im afraid I wll be a bit of a spoilsport. Went on to a plumbers forum and got positive responses 

"You don't need any qualifications to install a boiler and gas supply in your own home. However you must adhere to building regulations with regards to the postioning of the boilers flue etc.

If you give another 20 minutes or so, some cock head like Dick Puller will come and slate this post for encouraging DIY gas work. If you feel comfortable and competent to do the work, there's nothing to say you cant"

I have no intention of carrying out any gas work but do take exceptions to incorrect information.


----------



## dwwwuk (Dec 31, 2005)

I got some draught excluder to seal mine until I could source some rubber... but then the problem goes away so the urgency to source rubber also goes away.

I had the same problem with wind causing rattle/whistle.

I thought it was faulty when I bought it and was missing half, but on checking with other vehicles, it was the same! I generally open the window and put the extractor fan on while cooking and use the electric hob when possible, so felt comfortable.

Glad to see it's not just me who has had the problem with wind rattle.

I'm going to look to see if I can source some rubber to fit....

David.


----------



## 97600 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jlough

Your post reminded me that I wanted 2 of these seals. we have 3 Mini-Heki roof lights on on our van, 1 with seal, 2 without.

I ordered 2 mini-Heki roof light seals yesterday from JR Camping & Leisure, 01283 733 525. They are between Derby and Burton-on-Trent.

About 2 weeks for delivery they said and £14 ish each.

Kind Regards
Nick


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Shortcircit
lets beg to differ on this one! from my understanding you can do all pipework etc,but not conect the gas,this has to be done by corgi reg person ( i am sure Sargent will agree )as does the electical bits now(qualified electrician) hence????????
these are new H&S LAWS which forbid doing more than wiring plugs and the odd socket
as to your own cofidence itis your decsion wether to do your own?
I have no doubt, who knows? if you diy and or who cares?
The upshot is if you get caught you can be fined-no doubt it is somthing to do with EU regs-
Hell you cannot fit a window or door in your house without building control permmission (£60) now or risk a fine upto £5,000 but that is another story
I think the idea behind this forum is for others opinions then we can make our own conclusions as to what works for us and the original q was roof seals???????? if you want to trade insults etc, start another question.
Terry


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry Maddie you have to get your facts correct before posting such a reply.

Your reply is based on your understanding and not facts. I subsequently obtained my information from the horses mouths.

I take exception to your comment regarding trading insults. Not once have I done that and it does you little credit to suggest so.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Shortcircuit, as stated it is my understanding as you say in your post quote (As I understand the position ) this is your words also,WE MUST SPEAK TO DIFFERENT HORSES,I have 6 mates who are plumbers an all say you are not supposed to touch gas without qualification ie corgi / acops
weather in your own home or not! but hey find it in black & white from corgi/acops or british gas that you can and I will be the first to acknolage I am wrong,but until then I belive them and my understanding or is this a conspiracy by yorkshire plumbers????
terry


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

Maddie

http://www.screwfix.com/talk/thread.jspa?threadID=53258&tstart=15


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

still not an official site but makes interesting reading,THERE OWN OPINION
Terry


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 19, 2006)

You are quite correct, they are opinions such as your mates and sergent.

You must get your facts right 
"these are new H&S LAWS which forbid doing more than wiring plugs and the odd socket concerning changes within housing."

No change to H&S but major changes to the building regulations in England which are proving to be a nightmare to administer. Fortunately we have a different system up north.

You kind of highlight the original point I was making when it was suggested that "report it to The Health & Safety Executive for possible prosecution" Are you sure?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

hi shorcircuit i think (my opinion) that if sergent does not report it and something happened as a result he loses his creditation/cert- no job-as to other abnormalites on acops if read right -if you go into someones house to fix a tap washer, you are resonsible for everything in the plumbing system for a limimted period / hopefully common sence will prevail,you cannot hold the plumber to account if someone has fitted his own gas and blow his house up within an hour of a plummer fitting a tap washer?????????
terry


----------

